

Ask HN: Get started with software consulting business on side? - a_lifters_life

I&#x27;m wondering if people can give me some information on how they started out doing software consulting for companies on the side while having a f&#x2F;t job?<p>Thanks
======
icedchai
Referrals... I had a friend at another company who needed help with databases
and web servers, back in the late '90s. That got me started. I them got
introduced to some other smaller web / advertising agencies that refer me
backend work. I also cold emailed some people, got some work that way.

------
gamechangr
I would seriously talk with a lawyer and make sure you know your legal
exposure completely. I know friends who really regretted consulting part time
while working full time.

I'm sure there are many who have done it with no problems, but be assured that
the legal complications COULD BE real.

~~~
icedchai
Curious what happened to make them regret it. I've been doing it for years.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Want to answer my q?

------
brudgers
There is no magic formula. Find clients who will write you checks. That is
often more work than the work because consultants are a last resort for most
businesses [and for those that seem eager, it is sometimes because they don't
plan on paying]. That said, existing consultants are often a good place to
start because subcontracting out work balances fluctuations in workloads
without a hire/fire cycle.

God luck.

